# Suggestion for finding bellows similar to the Solo?



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

Are there any products out there which could be repurposed to operate like the bellows on top of the Solo? I don't know the dimensions, but I'd like to try modding the MC2 lid to incorporate a similar blow through. I appreciate it won't capture all the retention and might only have a small effect but nonetheless I'd like to try it, but I'm struggling to find a suitable concertina type black rubber fitting. Presumably someone has done a similar mod to a machine somewhere? I know the volume of the air in the hopper means any bellows won't have quite as direct an impact on the chamber as it would in a single dosing machine, but when I replaced the hopper lid a few days ago the air pressure forced out quite a bit of retention from the chute, enough for me to think this might be a viable mod if I can find the right set of bellows; maybe 5-7cm diameter, perhaps 7-10cm tall, ideally with a removable lid though not 100% necessary.


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

A search on Ebay for Steering Rack Boot will get you hundreds of potential options that could be modified. I think I have a Peugeot 306 boot on my modified Ceado E37.


----------



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

Fabulous, that sounds great. Not knowing what sort of product to repurpose makes it hard to Google it!!

I'll take a look.

Earlier this afternoon I looked at collapsible camera hoods as a potential option too.


----------



## Allthingscoffee (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi, I came across this guy who seems to do decent bellows: https://www.singledosebrew.com/. I ordered some so I can report back at some point.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm not sure bellows on the MC2 would be great. IIRC the grinds chamber is not sealed to the top of the grinder. I seem to remember a plastic shell with a worm drive for adjusting the height of the burr and a big gap you could look into the grinder and see the motor. The plastic lid that snaps into place I think doesn't actually for a seal over the burrs (fairly certain the hopper seals the gap) so if you're not using the hopper the gap isn't sealed and air that you puff in isn't going to be pushed into the grinds chamber. I am going off something like a 7 year old memory here, but you can check it by removing the plastic cover and seeing if it actually sits in the grind chamber.


----------



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

I think you're broadly right Rob1, but I did get some retention forced out when I put the lid back on the hopper a few days ago, so whilst it doesn't seal tight it might seal enough just to clear the worst of the offences. I'm no purist just yet so I'm actually (!) not noticing much of a problem with the taste of my coffee even using the retained grinds 24 hours later in my next espresso, but if I can mod to achieve say 85% clearance that would do for me.


----------

